# Tablet Remote for Complete HT Control



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

I've been looking for a touch pad remote for control of everything in my HT and have read about several Android apps that can do everything and have received somewhat good reviews. With price drops on tablets from Samsung and Asus it seems to me that going this route along with app cost might give greater expandability and control than say a Harmony remote. I currently have a Harmony 700, about 3 years old and it works great for all my AV control functions but I'm looking for one controller for lighting (3 sources) as well as my AV equipment (5 units). I have checked and all items I wish to control are supported by iRule and 2 other apps I have researched. I just don't see much info regarding what features to make certain are on the tablet itself. I have an Android phone and an older tablet so I would prefer to stay with Android based products but can cross over.
1. What are some of the better Android based touch pads that are usable for this purpose? 
2. What app would be the do-all best?
3. Would it be better to go with an ipad since I have read that some of these apps work better with iOS code?
4. Just stay with a Harmony controller for the AV equipment and use the Lutron remote for lighting control

Thanks for any ideas you can offer!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In to see what you find out. :T


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like an interesting thread.

I have exactly the same dilemma.

I have a harmony 1100 for my ht equipment, and i would like to add a remote for lights.

I have seen also the iRule, and seems to be a good option of i need to replace the harmony remote


----------

